# What breed to get?



## Hugo-Boy (22 October 2017)

Hi, Ive been wanting a dog for a while now, had a Chow Chow when I was growing up, so not totally clueless but fairly 

The big question now is what dog to get. I dont want a dog that hunts or a dog with a big ego, must be a beginners dog. Weve also got cats so Im thinking more lapdog size. And of course weve got the horses so the dog would have to be happy to be outside a lot. Must equally be happy to be in the house though.

Any recommendations on a suitable breed or mix? I know Ill have to avoid terriers and collies, but so far I havent found anything that would suit us

Id love to adopt a rescue dog, definitely not a puppy, just need to find the right one...


----------



## wren123 (22 October 2017)

Now they're not lapdog size! But other than that I think you can't beat a labrador retriever, they are easy to train, happy dogs, they like a good walk but then will sleep for the rest of the day, mine, past and present, have all got on with cats.
There are lots of lab rescue organisations.
I'm sure you will get lots of other suggestions!


----------



## rara007 (22 October 2017)

Shih tzu or Lhasa?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 October 2017)

rara007 said:



			Shih tzu or Lhasa?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, they still have terrier in and will chase if they can get away with it 
My Shih is also an excellent mouser, tho is a perfect house pet. 
Both these breeds need to have grooming sessions for coats to be clipped/trimmed as they don't shed coat,  so do require additional coats on in cold wet weather. Mine spends hours out with me at the yard,  tho is equally happy snoring at the office all day


----------



## Alec Swan (22 October 2017)

A Lancashire Heeler.  I'll admit that I haven't seen one for years and that they may have 'changed',  but previously,  every one of them has been a bouncy,  happy little dog,  and importantly they always had a will to please.

Alec.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 October 2017)

why not contact a rescue and tell them what will fit in with you and then look at the dogs to see which you prefer rather than look for specific breeds.


----------



## 3Beasties (22 October 2017)

Show type cocker or a miniature schnauzer?


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			A Lancashire Heeler.  I'll admit that I haven't seen one for years and that they may have 'changed',  but previously,  every one of them has been a bouncy,  happy little dog,  and importantly they always had a will to please.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


They are cracking little dogs Alec, but ours is certainly a bit of a hunter so wouldn't fit the OPs criteria.


----------



## {97702} (22 October 2017)

A cavalier - just get one from a reputable breeder so the parents/grand parents are health tested


----------



## cobgoblin (22 October 2017)

American cocker spaniel?
Bichon frise?


----------



## Clodagh (22 October 2017)

wren123 said:



			Now they're not lapdog size! But other than that I think you can't beat a labrador retriever, they are easy to train, happy dogs, they like a good walk but then will sleep for the rest of the day, mine, past and present, have all got on with cats.
There are lots of lab rescue organisations.
I'm sure you will get lots of other suggestions!
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I have to jump on the labrador bandwagon. so much easier than any small dog, their only downfalls are they are big and they moult a lot!


----------



## ApolloStorm (22 October 2017)

Toy Poodle, Daxie, Sheltie, Staffie, Corgi.
Usually with things like "big ego" are something the dog is either born with or develops in puppyhood. Any dog can develop a chase/ hunting drive if allowed.
There are hundreds of Staffies in rescue, and they all have different personalities- most are like lapdogs! They're also easy going type dogs, but ready to go with you where ever you go!


----------



## maisie06 (22 October 2017)

I know a few people who have French Bulldogs, they seem to be lovely, biddable little dogs happy inside or out!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 October 2017)

Yes yes to a cavalier! I keep hearing what great 'first' dogs they are but research health tests very carefully.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 October 2017)

I'm another who would always recommend a Labrador as a family dog.  The Labradoodle rescue apparently gets loads for rehoming as people get them expecting them to be non-shedding and can't cope when they do moult.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 October 2017)

Chinese Crested powderpuff, Swedish valhund, Pomeranian, Shetland sheepdog, Corgi.


----------



## Clodagh (23 October 2017)

maisie06 said:



			I know a few people who have French Bulldogs, they seem to be lovely, biddable little dogs happy inside or out!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly about 75% cannot breathe. :-(

I like corgis, fab little dogs and real characters, have met a couple of snappy ones though.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 October 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Yes yes to a cavalier! I keep hearing what great 'first' dogs they are but research health tests very carefully.
		
Click to expand...

yep, we have one at scent class and he's a wee dude. Friends have one as well and she's a lovely, easy dog-they had a pointer before that and were eventually persuaded to rehome it. I know everyone loves labs and retrievers but wouldnt necessarily agree they are first dogs-I expect alot depends on the lines. Staffies are great people dogs but you do need to think about socialising carefully.


----------



## Moobli (23 October 2017)

If you are keen on a rescue then go and check out all the local rescue centres near you with a list of your requirements, and also what you can offer a dog and they can match you with a suitable dog when one comes in.


----------



## rowan666 (23 October 2017)

ApolloStorm said:



			There are hundreds of Staffies in rescue, and they all have different personalities- most are like lapdogs! They're also easy going type dogs, but ready to go with you where ever you go!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above, rehoming centres are bursting with staffies and most are wonderful dogs, if you contact local rescue with what your after  then they will be able to tell you if they have anything that fits your criteria


----------



## Widgeon (23 October 2017)

The only thing I would say is maybe don't entirely rule out terriers - it depends on the dog. I ruled out all terriers as I have rabbits, but OH persuaded me to think about a Cairn. After an multiple extensive rounds of breeder interrogation we have ended up with a Cairn; he is friendly with the rabbits and will touch noses in a non-terrifying manner through the wire (obviously they are securely fenced off) and is also excellent with confident cats. If he sees a cat running he will chase for a few seconds, but his heart's not in it, and he's not really running to catch. I think that approaching rescue centres with a list is a great idea.

Also, FWIW, I have met several lovely, cuddly staffies who are excellent family pets. A member of our local dog walking community and his family are thinking about adopting their second staffie - their first is great off the lead, friendly with other dogs, and likes to be a pillow for the children. They have two girls so one staffie pillow is not enough!


----------



## ester (23 October 2017)

I do think one of the things to remember if adopting a rescue is that you will probably not have the benefit of knowing any parental health tests. As such I don't think I would get a high risk breed for problems from a rescue


----------



## Alec Swan (23 October 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I&#8217;d love to adopt a rescue dog, definitely not a puppy, just need to find the right one...
		
Click to expand...

Whilst others on here may complain long and loud,  I would approach rescue centres with extreme caution.  NOT all dogs which are handed in,  I accept but am alarming number are adult,  they've received no training or discipline,  they haven't a clue how to behave in public and the previous owners have simply used the RC as a dumping grounds,  with the usual excuse for parting with the dog being,  that they're moving.  The truth is that they imagined that when they first acquired the dog as a puppy then there would be no need for further effort or training on their part.  

There are also the cases,  and often relayed on here,  when someone's taken a dog in and they were the third or fourth re-home attempt.  Whilst I admire those who take on the difficult dogs,  common sense would surely have us start with a puppy so that we both grow together.

Whilst I'm sure that most rescue centres are acting from a heart-felt standpoint,  the simple fact is that an awful lot of the dogs which they re-home arrive with a serious baggage overload.  If you're prepared to live the next 10 years or so wondering what on earth you've done,  go ahead;  you may be fine.  On the other hand &#8230;.! 

Alec.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			yep, we have one at scent class and he's a wee dude. Friends have one as well and she's a lovely, easy dog-they had a pointer before that and were eventually persuaded to rehome it. I know everyone loves labs and retrievers but wouldnt necessarily agree they are first dogs-I expect alot depends on the lines. Staffies are great people dogs but you do need to think about socialising carefully.
		
Click to expand...

Show-bred Labs are very different from -and much easier then- working bred.


----------



## fankino04 (23 October 2017)

rowan666 said:



			I agree with the above, rehoming centres are bursting with staffies and most are wonderful dogs, if you contact local rescue with what your after  then they will be able to tell you if they have anything that fits your criteria
		
Click to expand...

Need a like button for this post x


----------



## PucciNPoni (23 October 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Hi, Ive been wanting a dog for a while now, had a Chow Chow when I was growing up, so not totally clueless but fairly 

The big question now is what dog to get. I dont want a dog that hunts or a dog with a big ego, must be a beginners dog. Weve also got cats so Im thinking more lapdog size. And of course weve got the horses so the dog would have to be happy to be outside a lot. Must equally be happy to be in the house though.

Any recommendations on a suitable breed or mix? I know Ill have to avoid terriers and collies, but so far I havent found anything that would suit us

Id love to adopt a rescue dog, definitely not a puppy, just need to find the right one...
		
Click to expand...

Why would you have to avoid terriers?  Border Terriers, when raised from puppies with cats are generally fine with them.  They tick every single box on your list, lap dog sized, horse friendly, good indoors and out (and a coat which is pretty low maintenance if they are indoor/outdoor, which wasn't on your list but pretty important).  My border terrier couldn't have hunt a fly - was afraid of mice.  He left them to the more capable minpins that I had.

Also on that list, cavaliers - but sadly many come with too many health issues.  But I know plenty of dog walkers and horse owners that keep cavies and they get on rather well.  

Also, something more of a nod to your former dog -- the chow - what a bout a spitz?  I groom lots of these dogs, love the characters on them.  

Good luck.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 October 2017)

You cant beat a Lancashire Heeler but ours is always on the look out for rats,mice and voles. Having said that they are a breed that can turn their paw to anything, they can herd sheep and cattle, one is a blood tracking champion in Finland, another is training to be a SARS dog in the US and they can do agility and flyball .

All the above points to a dog that is very trainable, they are very loyal and a great house dog.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 October 2017)

I have to say, doing two at a time as I do, that even littermates can be vastly different, it really does depend on the individual. I've got one too clever, dog aggressive, needs to be entertained dog yet his brother is chilled and was chosen for this. Talk to the breeder if you're going the puppy route or the staff at a rescue centre who tend to know their dogs really well.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (25 October 2017)

Thanks, all, that's all really helpful.

I won't make a decision any time soon but I've contacted a few Cavalier breeders - they actually sound like the perfect dog for me.

I'm not ruling out going down the rescue route but some of the comments made here are making me reconsider this - not knowing the (health) history is something I hadn't thought about.

I've also talked to a Japanese Spitz breeder, thought they sounded quite suitable but the breeder wasn't too encouraging. I'm going to meet with them anyway to ask more questions and also meet some of the dogs.

Exciting times ahead


----------



## ponios (25 October 2017)

I grew up with Cavaliers and they were great, highly recommend them. Now have a working cocker who is bonkers!


----------



## oldie48 (25 October 2017)

Our first dog was a border terrier, and we got a second one when he was nearly three. Both were great with our cat, who tbh ruled the roost and both were fine around the horses. we found a good walk in the morning settled them for the day. One of them was quite focused on rat catching but when we had ducks was completely safe around both ducks and ducklings. he coule have selective hearing on walks though but always seemed to know where we were. Second BT always stuck to us like glue on walks. When both has passed on we thought about a rescue dog but tbh most seem to come with a lot of issues and as my very elderly MIL lives with us we decided against it and we have another BT who is now 5 months. He is absolutely wonderful, very trainable, super recall (so far) just an absolute delight to have around but we have had him from a puppy and I have put quite a lot of work into him. Don't discount a BT as they tick all your boxes but you do need to train well from a puppy.


----------



## {97702} (25 October 2017)

ponios said:



			I grew up with Cavaliers and they were great, highly recommend them. Now have a working cocker who is bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

LOL my sister still has cavaliers and she also got a show cocker last year - absolutely mental and completely different in character, it makes you realise how easy cavaliers are  

OP if you want to PM me about any breeders I can see if I can find out anything about them?  If they show as well as breed (which they should do!!!) that is...


----------



## DabDab (25 October 2017)

Cavaliers sound like a good shout. However I also wouldn't rule out a terrier. You sound like you are basically after my diddy dog, who is a rescue (as a pup - whole litter abandoned) so I don't know her breeding, but a genetic test put her as JRT X corgi. I'm not sure how accurate those tests are, but she does have fairly obvious physical features from both breeds. Obviously I'm biased but she is the most amazing, kind, generous little dog I've ever met - super easy to train and just wants to be friends with everyone and everything that comes into her world


----------



## MagicMelon (25 October 2017)

"Its not a breed" blah blah some people will shout (even though people dont get so stroppy about mixed horse breeds!) but what about a labradoodle?  Ours is fantastic, she's my first dog and has been extremely easy.  My OH has had several other (pure) breeds and he admits she is the easiest to train and just easiest to have around dog he's ever had.  She's brilliant with our 5yo son, excellent with our cats (she's a total pansy, one of my cats sometimes beats her up if she so much as barks at someone knocking on the door...), great with the horses and just potters about, will sleep all day and not demand to go for walks at specific times of day - she just fits into our family very easily.  She also doesn't hunt, dont get me wrong she sniffs holes and things but every time something has run out in front of her she's looked more surprised than anything!  She's never killed anything bar 1 mouse which I think must have literally walked into her mouth. We take her to agility training once a week and that seems to settle her for the whole week. The only thing not perfect is her recall but that'll be our fault as we didnt do it well enough as a puppy but thats only an issue for agility competitions, she's fine at home and she's on a lead when out in public.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 October 2017)

Our dogs are what we make of them &#8212; some because of their breeding/heritage will be more difficult and some perhaps because of our mismanagement &#8212; but the bottom line is that our dogs will be a reflection of us,  and our perceived abilities.

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 October 2017)

God, if that's the case, where did I go wrong with Zak?! I think a puppy's basic mindset can't be changed, so choose your puppy carefully. 

I think I'll just say it again, check for absolute proof of testing for syringomyelia and heart mitral valve disease if you go the cavalier route.


----------



## paisley (25 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Our dogs are what we make of them &#8212; some because of their breeding/heritage will be more difficult and some perhaps because of our mismanagement &#8212; but the bottom line is that our dogs will be a reflection of us,  and our perceived abilities.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

This, underlined, and in bold. Even as a relatively clueless first time dog owner, I decided that I would have a whippet lurcher with good recall, non thieving, as well as other basic manners. Ultimately, he's as obedient to a degree that pleases me.


----------



## DabDab (25 October 2017)

paisley said:



			This, underlined, and in bold. Even as a relatively clueless first time dog owner, I decided that I would have a whippet lurcher with good recall, non thieving, as well as other basic manners. Ultimately, he's as obedient to a degree that pleases me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely, though you can make life easier or more difficult for yourself  Outwardly if you met my current two dogs you would undoubtedly think that the westie was the least trained. In fact she is much better trained than the other, but she is far less conformist by nature.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 October 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			God, &#8230;. ! I think a puppy's basic mindset can't be changed, &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; .
		
Click to expand...

The Jesuits will say 'Give me a child at the age of seven,  and that's the adult that we will have'.  Give me a puppy at the age of 16(?) weeks,  and that's the dog that we'll have?  I think so.

Alec.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			Cavaliers sound like a good shout. However I also wouldn't rule out a terrier. You sound like you are basically after my diddy dog, who is a rescue (as a pup - whole litter abandoned) so I don't know her breeding, but a genetic test put her as JRT X corgi. I'm not sure how accurate those tests are, but she does have fairly obvious physical features from both breeds. Obviously I'm biased but she is the most amazing, kind, generous little dog I've ever met - super easy to train and just wants to be friends with everyone and everything that comes into her world
		
Click to expand...

Aw, she sounds lovely, exactly what I'm after! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			"Its not a breed" blah blah some people will shout (even though people dont get so stroppy about mixed horse breeds!) but what about a labradoodle?  Ours is fantastic, she's my first dog and has been extremely easy.  My OH has had several other (pure) breeds and he admits she is the easiest to train and just easiest to have around dog he's ever had.  She's brilliant with our 5yo son, excellent with our cats (she's a total pansy, one of my cats sometimes beats her up if she so much as barks at someone knocking on the door...), great with the horses and just potters about, will sleep all day and not demand to go for walks at specific times of day - she just fits into our family very easily.  She also doesn't hunt, dont get me wrong she sniffs holes and things but every time something has run out in front of her she's looked more surprised than anything!  She's never killed anything bar 1 mouse which I think must have literally walked into her mouth. We take her to agility training once a week and that seems to settle her for the whole week. The only thing not perfect is her recall but that'll be our fault as we didnt do it well enough as a puppy but thats only an issue for agility competitions, she's fine at home and she's on a lead when out in public.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought about these as well. I know someone who has one and it's the most lovely dog, so friendly!!! It's a bit too big for us though, ideally I'd like something smaller.


----------



## Amymay (26 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			A Lancashire Heeler.  I'll admit that I haven't seen one for years and that they may have 'changed',  but previously,  every one of them has been a bouncy,  happy little dog,  and importantly they always had a will to please.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

An old guy near me has one. What a cracking little dog!


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Our dogs are what we make of them &#8212; some because of their breeding/heritage will be more difficult and some perhaps because of our mismanagement &#8212; but the bottom line is that our dogs will be a reflection of us,  and our perceived abilities.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but some are easier to train and have a more flexible nature than others. Some need more exercise and training than others. 
The dog needs to fit into our lifestyle, I love Huskeys but it'd be the worst possible dog for us 

We're inexperienced and have full time jobs so I don't want a dog that's particularly stubborn and hard to train - or a dog that needs 4 hours exercise a day 

And before anyone shouts, if/when we get a dog I'll be working from home two days a week, OH will be working from home another day. We've only got two days where the dog would be mainly on his own (with the cats) which I'm hoping will be manageable somehow.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			God, if that's the case, where did I go wrong with Zak?! I think a puppy's basic mindset can't be changed, so choose your puppy carefully. 

I think I'll just say it again, check for absolute proof of testing for syringomyelia and heart mitral valve disease if you go the cavalier route.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll do that!

I'm currently really struggling to even make contact with a breeder, I've emailed about 10 yesterday, had two replies, one saying she's no longer breeding and the other one clearly haven't read my email properly and implied we'd be horrible puppy parents as we've got horses and want to be able to take the dog down to the field and on shorter hacks...

If anyone knows of a responsive Cavalier breeder, ideally in the West Midlands, please let me know!


----------



## ponyparty (26 October 2017)

You could get a dog walker for the 2 days per week you'd be out all day. Also for a small dog like a cavalier, a dog flap is feasible. Not just for when you're out - makes life soooo much easier once they're trained to use it! Can't help on the breeders front - assume you've tried Champdogs and the KC website? This doesn't automatically make them a responsible breeder, by the way - you'll still need to ask all the questions/for proof about health testing. Any good breeder will be happy that you're asking the questions, as it shows you're a responsible potential owner  good luck in your puppy hunt, pics when you get him/her please!


----------



## DabDab (26 October 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Aw, she sounds lovely, exactly what I'm after! Where did you get her from?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I just found a box of bedraggled puppies in a box one morning on my way to work. It was one of those 'this must be real because you couldn't make it up' incidents.y girl was pretty poorly, so I kept her and then found homes for the others. I'm still in touch with one family who took on one of the other pups and that one has a very similar temperament too.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 October 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Thank you, I'll do that!

I'm currently really struggling to even make contact with a breeder, I've emailed about 10 yesterday, had two replies, one saying she's no longer breeding and the other one clearly haven't read my email properly and implied we'd be horrible puppy parents as we've got horses and want to be able to take the dog down to the field and on shorter hacks...

If anyone knows of a responsive Cavalier breeder, ideally in the West Midlands, please let me know!
		
Click to expand...

Have you messaged Levrier,  I'm sure she could put you in touch with a breeder.   You may find the best thing to do is phone rather than email (early evening is usually a good time),  many breeders prefer to speak to a prospective puppy owner.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

ponyparty said:



			You could get a dog walker for the 2 days per week you'd be out all day. Also for a small dog like a cavalier, a dog flap is feasible. Not just for when you're out - makes life soooo much easier once they're trained to use it! Can't help on the breeders front - assume you've tried Champdogs and the KC website? This doesn't automatically make them a responsible breeder, by the way - you'll still need to ask all the questions/for proof about health testing. Any good breeder will be happy that you're asking the questions, as it shows you're a responsible potential owner  good luck in your puppy hunt, pics when you get him/her please!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, hadn't even thought about the dog walker - that's a great idea. It would also be on the two days our cleaner will come, so he'd have human company for two hours.

If I organize a dog walker for another hour on these days this could really work!

Thank you!!!

Also thank you for your comment about breeders - for some reason I assumed they'd automatically be responsible just by being on these websites. I'll make sure to ask loads of questions.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			Honestly, I just found a box of bedraggled puppies in a box one morning on my way to work. It was one of those 'this must be real because you couldn't make it up' incidents.y girl was pretty poorly, so I kept her and then found homes for the others. I'm still in touch with one family who took on one of the other pups and that one has a very similar temperament too.
		
Click to expand...

Omg, this is so horrible, how can anyone dump animals like this!!! They were very lucky that you found them!


----------



## Hugo-Boy (26 October 2017)

MurphysMinder said:



			Have you messaged Levrier,  I'm sure she could put you in touch with a breeder.   You may find the best thing to do is phone rather than email (early evening is usually a good time),  many breeders prefer to speak to a prospective puppy owner.
		
Click to expand...

Argh, hate phoning people up 

Thank you for the tip, I'll do that then :|


----------



## Moobli (26 October 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Yeah, thought about these as well. I know someone who has one and it's the most lovely dog, so friendly!!! It's a bit too big for us though, ideally I'd like something smaller.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure I saw somewhere that you can get different sizes of Labradoodle, dependent upon the size of the poodle?

Found this ...

Size

The Labradoodle comes in three size variations, depending on the size of the Poodle used for the first-generation breeding. The three sizes are Standard, Medium, and Miniature.

Size

The Labradoodle comes in three size variations, depending on the size of the Poodle used for the first-generation breeding. The three sizes are Standard, Medium, and Miniature.

The Standard Labradoodle should be 22 to 24 inches in height for a male and 21 to 23 inches in height for a female, while both can range in weight from 50 to 65 pounds.
The Medium Labradoodle should be 18 to 20 inches high for a male and 17 to 19 inches high for a female, with both weighing from 30 to 45 pounds.
The average size for a Miniature Labradoodle is between 14 to 16 inches and 15 to 25 pounds.

Read more at http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/labradoodle#SSK3trGibtbzwmJf.99


----------



## Clodagh (26 October 2017)

Troubled with labradoodles, is as a mongrel they can go like one parent or the other, or be somewhere in the middle. Generally nice dogs but most I know are huge. One friend has an 'Australian Labradoodle' and it is much smaller.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Yeah, thought about these as well. I know someone who has one and it's the most lovely dog, so friendly!!! It's a bit too big for us though, ideally I'd like something smaller.
		
Click to expand...

They come in all sorts of shapes and sizes!  I know 2 which walk near us regularly, one is taller and slimmer than a Labrador, so I assume is part Standard poodle.  The other is about the size and shape of a cocker spaniel, so presumably the poodle parent was smaller than the Labrador.  I would expect a Labradoodle to be trainable, poodles are very clever dogs and Labs are usually easy enough.

If I was looking for a Labradoodle, I would want to see the poodle parent, or contact the Rescue society and see the full-sized dog in 'person'.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 October 2017)

paisley said:



			This, underlined, and in bold. Even as a relatively clueless first time dog owner, I decided that I would have a whippet lurcher with good recall, *non thieving*, as well as other basic manners. Ultimately, he's as obedient to a degree that pleases me.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a lurcher,  any lurcher,  which isn't a thief,  then there's something very wrong!  All those which I've had,  and there have been many,  have been opportunists,  and for me that's part of not just their makeup,  but the attraction.

I've had lurchers which if offered a crust of bread will act with complete disdain  if however the bread is thrown out for the chickens,  now that's an entirely different matter! 

Alec.


----------



## {97702} (26 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Our dogs are what we make of them  some because of their breeding/heritage will be more difficult and some perhaps because of our mismanagement  but the bottom line is that our dogs will be a reflection of us,  and our perceived abilities.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'd echo this - my dogs all behave just as I expect (despite being rescues Alec!  ) and I constantly get praised on how well behaved they are....to me it is just common sense I have to say


----------



## paisley (27 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			If you have a lurcher,  any lurcher,  which isn't a thief,  then there's something very wrong!  All those which I've had,  and there have been many,  have been opportunists,  and for me that's part of not just their makeup,  but the attraction.

I've had lurchers which if offered a crust of bread will act with complete disdain  if however the bread is thrown out for the chickens,  now that's an entirely different matter! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

He is a down-trodden, micro-managed poor little soul  I'm not saying if I  would ever leave him alone with a block of butter, but the rule of the house is unless someone shouts 'doggy bonus!' dropped food isn't snaffled up immediately.

As for disdain- I've seen him turn his nose up at his water bowl when the water wasn't 'fresh' enough, and thought 'I've seen you drink cow pat juice!'


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2017)

paisley said:



			He is a down-trodden, micro-managed poor little soul  I'm not saying if I  would ever leave him alone with a block of butter, but the rule of the house is unless someone shouts 'doggy bonus!' dropped food isn't snaffled up immediately.

As for disdain- I've seen him turn his nose up at his water bowl when the water wasn't 'fresh' enough, and thought 'I've seen you drink cow pat juice!'
		
Click to expand...

Love that!! 
My lurcher had the whole house organised around her, but she was such a beguiling soul that she just got away with it.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (29 October 2017)

Lévrier;13657813 said:
			
		


			LOL my sister still has cavaliers and she also got a show cocker last year - absolutely mental and completely different in character, it makes you realise how easy cavaliers are  

OP if you want to PM me about any breeders I can see if I can find out anything about them?  If they show as well as breed (which they should do!!!) that is...
		
Click to expand...

We have had both lol and the cockers are definatly the nutty ones. 
We did have a cavi cross cocker that was a very good mix.


Lev is very helpful, gave me some good poniters when i was looking but personal things changed and i couldnt get one.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 October 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Whilst others on here may complain long and loud,  I would approach rescue centres with extreme caution.  NOT all dogs which are handed in,  I accept but am alarming number are adult,  they've received no training or discipline,  they haven't a clue how to behave in public and the previous owners have simply used the RC as a dumping grounds,  with the usual excuse for parting with the dog being,  that they're moving.  The truth is that they imagined that when they first acquired the dog as a puppy then there would be no need for further effort or training on their part.  

There are also the cases,  and often relayed on here,  when someone's taken a dog in and they were the third or fourth re-home attempt.  Whilst I admire those who take on the difficult dogs,  common sense would surely have us start with a puppy so that we both grow together.

Whilst I'm sure that most rescue centres are acting from a heart-felt standpoint,  the simple fact is that an awful lot of the dogs which they re-home arrive with a serious baggage overload.  If you're prepared to live the next 10 years or so wondering what on earth you've done,  go ahead;  you may be fine.  On the other hand .! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Not true Alec if the rescues go into a good foster home they will not have any issues once they are up for rehoming, all my dogs Ive fostered have ended up being first class citizens and have continued to be so in their new homes. Caylas dogs are the same and anyone adopting one of our dogs will have a dog to be proud of.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (2 November 2017)

Hey, just wanted to give you all an updated, we've decided on a breed. We're going to get a Japanese Spitz. We've met with a breeder at the weekend and are totally in love with these beautiful creatures.

It'll take a while until we get it as there's a wait list but that's ok, that gives us plenty of time to prepare ourselves and the house for the puppy to arrive


----------



## Clodagh (2 November 2017)

How exciting! Are they the little red dogs that look like foxes... off to google...

No! They are little white dogs. Lovely looking, I hope you like brushing.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 November 2017)

Clodagh said:



			How exciting! Are they the little red dogs that look like foxes... off to google...
		
Click to expand...

are you thinking of sheba inus? they are nice dogs but quite vocal.

congrats OP-they must be adorable as pups so we will need photos


----------



## DabDab (2 November 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			are you thinking of sheba inus? they are nice dogs but quite vocal.

congrats OP-they must be adorable as pups so we will need photos 

Click to expand...

Thinking of Papillons maybe? 

Congratulations OP, that is a good choice


----------



## Alec Swan (2 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			&#8230;&#8230;...  *NOT all dogs which are handed in,  I accept* but an alarming number are adult,  they've received no training or discipline,  they haven't a clue &#8230;&#8230;.. etc etc

Alec.
		
Click to expand...




Dobiegirl said:



			Not true Alec if the rescues go into a good foster home they will not have any issues once they are up for rehoming, all my dogs Ive fostered have ended up being first class citizens and have continued to be so in their new homes. Caylas dogs are the same and anyone adopting one of our dogs will have a dog to be proud of.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if you may have missed the point which I've emphasised above.  Of course there are those dogs AND those rehoming centres too which are fit for purpose,  but we only have to read on here of too many dogs which are 'rescued' and too many of those who would purport to re-home dogs,  that my advice stands.

Anyway,  it's all academic because the OP has,  very wisely in my view,  elected to start with a pup. 

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 November 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			are you thinking of sheba inus? they are nice dogs but quite vocal.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love one of those. There's a red one I see driving home most days with his big Akita brother! Little and large! 



Hugo-Boy said:



			Hey, just wanted to give you all an updated, we've decided on a breed. We're going to get a Japanese Spitz. We've met with a breeder at the weekend and are totally in love with these beautiful creatures.
		
Click to expand...

How fabulous! They're fabulous looking little dogs, can be very vocal, think they're giants, typical spitz. Allegedly, mud doesn't stick to their coats :rolleyes3: which may possibly be true, thinking of my Keeshond, I can't remember him ever being muddy.


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 November 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Hey, just wanted to give you all an updated, we've decided on a breed. We're going to get a Japanese Spitz. We've met with a breeder at the weekend and are totally in love with these beautiful creatures.

It'll take a while until we get it as there's a wait list but that's ok, that gives us plenty of time to prepare ourselves and the house for the puppy to arrive 

Click to expand...

woohooo! 

I love wee spitzy dogs.  I would probably have one myself when I'm too old and decrepit to scissor my poodles.


----------



## TwyfordM (4 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			If you have a lurcher,  any lurcher,  which isn't a thief,  then there's something very wrong!  All those which I've had,  and there have been many,  have been opportunists,  and for me that's part of not just their makeup,  but the attraction.

I've had lurchers which if offered a crust of bread will act with complete disdain  if however the bread is thrown out for the chickens,  now that's an entirely different matter! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

That's the sighthound side alec , the thieving is horrendous!


----------



## SwishMyTail (4 November 2017)

look for a lovely little cross breed from a rescue


----------

